# Great looking bird feder home from Tractor Supply



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You can order this online for a great price. Made of sturdy plastic like Pola and UV protected. I have these and they last for years. I added gravel where the feed comes out. Also available is a red bard and general store.



https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/north-states-cottage-hopper-feedr-9282m


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice little find. Thanks for bringing it to our attention


----------



## preprius (Oct 7, 2021)

Oh that is nice. Cheap. 

I just won't put bird food in it. I would need "poopoff" to clean my track. A cleaner for bird cages.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

that URL gives me an access denied message.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Probably it thinks you are an illegal alien


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Note that the red barn is twice as long as the house.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## BubbaPompano (Sep 14, 2021)

Thanks for the heads-up. I ordered the Barn as well.


----------



## jordanhd87 (Dec 9, 2020)

This is great! Thanks for the tip, Dan.


----------



## Paul Race (Feb 15, 2008)

North States makes these in batches, so some I bought in the past are almost unavailable now. The long church and barn are good sizes, and work on a Large Scale layout because the doors to churches and barns are often oversized anyway. The log cabins and most houses have doors that are much too large to look quite right. The little UK-inspired houses have smaller doors and great detail. 

If I'm going to use one of these as a "permanent" fixture on my RR, I'll usually pop off the base and paint it. But I have another use for these. 

I don't like my railroad looking "naked" all winter long, but we have high winds that will blow my model buildings right off the railroad. After Christmas, I store my model buildings and set out North States bird feeders with gravel in the seed trays to keep them from blowing away. When folks are huffing and puffing around the railroad to keep warm, they don't really notice the door heights, etc.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Great off season idea. Thank you for sharing. Who is the snowman manufacturer?


----------

